# swiss weight problems



## elbino

We're off to Switzerland soon and I noted in the latest newsletter that there can be problems
with weight at the borders. Any advice as to what to do/take/arrange/change appreciated

paul :?:


----------



## PhilM

Hi Paul, if you have a large van or you are near the limit on your axle weights I think that you ought to go to a weighbridge and get a weight certificate, usually that along with your vehicle registration document will be sufficient provided that you are within limits. HTH
Phil.


----------



## elbino

Gross wieight is 3400kg and we are usually there or thereabouts. What's the worst that can happen? Refused entry or extra payment as goods vehicle or thrown in jail for 30 years without remission for wanting to spend time and money admiring their mountains ? I have last years weighbridge tally showing
3100 kg without passenger/clothes/food but including bikes/full fuel &water and all chairs/tables/bbq etc.
How do they approach this sort of thing and is it just a whim that they they think you look big and heavy so give you grief? We're certainly not the biggest so how do others cope? |Any advice gratefully received
paul :?:


----------



## eddied

*Swiss weight problem*

 
Hi elbino,
Don't go worrying yourself too much about this issue. All it really boils down to is how much are they going to charge you for the 'vignette'. If you have a certificate or something that shows you are on or below Kg.3500 so much the better, if not lift the bonnet and show them the chassis plate. Even if like me you are Alko 3950, the plate shows FIAT 3500, and the Swiss are happy with my Euro 50 vignette.
Even better is if you can buy a vignette e.g. at a service area just before you get to the Swiss border, stick it on prominently, and just be waved through the border. You can do this by crossing the Rhine into Germany near Mulhouse and the Peugeot factory, and then approach the border at Weil am Rhein. At the last service area in Germany you can buy the Swiss vignette.
buon viaggio -eddied


----------



## 88905

Does all this just apply one motorways or is it all roads.

nobby


----------



## elbino

hi eddied, 
thanks for the tips.I presume that the vignettes can be bought on the French side as well as we'll be entering via Mulhouse to Basle although I now see that this could in fact be in germany as the borders are very close just there!
paul
sorry for delay in replying but have only just found your post as my auto-notification had not been switched on after re-registering


----------



## elbino

pps
this also explains why i have just asked the original question again in another post as i didn't think anyone was bothering with first one!


----------



## bognormike

You can also get the standard vignette from the swiss tourist board in London, but they charge an admin fee - see their website. We had a vignette on our van when we crossed from Colmar (france) into Basel and were waved past (we cheated cos we were 3850kg).


----------



## eddied

Hi Paul,
The vignette is in fact a yearly motorway toll, so only needed for motorways; costs around 50 Swiss Francs/Euro 35.
Beware - if you enter Switzerland via an ordinary road, and then later take a motorway somewhere without a vignette, you can be stopped and heavily fined on the spot (I've had it - 400 Francs - £180!).

A tip if you are approaching the border at Basel, from the north Strasbourg/Colmar towards Mulhouse on the A35. Just before Mulhouse take the motorway into Germany, signposted Usines Peugeot/Allemagne/Freiburg/Lorrach.
This way you avoid the centre of Basel and the motorway links still under construction/traffic lights/City pedestrians, bikes, and traffic.
Once over the Rhein follow signs for Lorrach/Weil am Rhein/Basel, and you cross into Switzerland straight out the other side of Basel city centre.
Very soon after having crossed the Rhein and going in the direction of Basel, you will find the service area (Raststatte) of Bad Bellingen. Here you can purchase a vignette in advance - just buy an ordinary one for cars (up to Kg 3500).
Buon viaggio - eddied


----------



## elbino

hi eddied
been away for the weekend hence delay. Thanks for that, Ive printed the last post and shall follow your instructions.
cheers
paul


----------



## Boff

elbino said:


> Gross wieight is 3400kg and we are usually there or thereabouts. What's the worst that can happen? Refused entry or extra payment as goods vehicle or thrown in jail for 30 years without remission for wanting to spend time and money admiring their mountains ?


Hi Paul,

it is not that bad... 

What they want to know for the road tax is the MTPLA, so the max. permissible gross weight. If that is up to 3500kg you will get away with a vignette, otherwise you have to pay the HGV tax. It seems that UK car documents do not necessarily show the MTPLA, so if yours doesn't, then let them check the plated weight under the bonnet.

They also might want to know whether your _real_ weight exceeds the MTPLA. If yes, then you will be fined and you have to unload on the spot until you are below the limit.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

